# "sac à poche" in italiano è maschile o femminile



## Quzzy

Ciao a tutti, 
devo utilizzare in italiano il termine francese "sac à poche". In italiano è un sostantivo maschile o femminile? Spesso lo sento pronunciare come la sac à poche ma non sono sicura che sia corretto. 
Grazie
Ciao
Quzzy


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Quzzy  

Secondo me dovresti mantenere l'articolo maschile per il termine francese (_sac _à poche) e riservare quello femminile per la ... "tasca da pasticciere".


----------



## Quzzy

Ciao Anja, 
ti ringrazio e seguirò il tuo consiglio!

Ciao 
Quzzy


----------



## fanscy

In Italia diciamo LA sac à poche... Non ho mai sentito in nessuna trasmissione culinaria "tasca da pasticciere"... Quindi io utilizzerei il femminile.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Fanscy  

Non sono esperta di trasmissioni culinarie, ma, generalmente, se una parola straniera entra a far parte della lingua italiana, mantiene il genere della lingua d'origine (quando esistente) altrimenti si accorda con il corrispondente termine italiano ... per questo avrei suggerito "il" per "_sac_ à poche" ... 
Se poi, nonostante il genere della lingua d'origine sia noto, gli addetti al settore italiani preferiscono accordare il maschile francese con la corrispondente traduzione (non versione) italiana al femminile ("_tasca_ da pasticciere") ... be', il motivo della scelta mi sfugge ... ma, chiaramente, non dubito della tua esperienza!  

Lasciami però dire che, benché forse poco usata, "la tasca da pasticciere" esiste!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Concordo con Anja.
E aggiungo che, se parliamo di (im)prestiti linguistici, osservo che "cul de sac", se usato in italiano, è maschile. La "testa" del sintagma è "cul" (maschile in francese e in italiano).
Analogamente, la testa del sintagma " sac à poche" è "sac" (anch'esso maschile in francese e in italiano). Pertanto...

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio  

Ecco, molto più sintetico e più chiaro di me!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Capirai!

GS


----------



## aefrizzo

fanscy said:


> In Italia diciamo LA sac à poche... Non ho mai sentito in nessuna trasmissione culinaria "tasca da pasticciere"... Quindi io utilizzerei il femminile.


Prima di mandare al rogo Fanscy & C., la versione parlata "la sacca a posc" è proprio così orrenda?


----------



## giginho

aefrizzo said:


> Prima di mandare al rogo Fanscy & C., la versione parlata "la sacca a posc" è proprio così orrenda?



Mandiamola al rogo......la versione parlata che tu proponi, per me, è oribbbbbbile (grafia modificata volontariamente.....per gli amici non madrelingua!!)

Voto per Anna e Giorgio...soprattutto per la versione italiana della parola proposta!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Aef!  

Piacere di ritrovarti! 
Ho cercato di rispondere a Quzzy rifacendomi ad una regola generale ... nessun rogo! 
A proposito, "à poche" dovrebbe significare "a tasca" ... "il sacco a tasca" (da qui, credo, l'italiano "tasca da pasticciere" 

EDIT
Ciao, Gigi! Bentornato!!!


----------



## aefrizzo

giginho said:


> Mandiamola al rogo......la versione parlata che tu proponi, per me, è oribbbbbbile (grafia modificata volontariamente.....per gli amici non madrelingua!!)


Ultimo appello prima del rogo,: neanche "sacc*a* à poche"?


----------



## aefrizzo

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Aef!
> 
> Piacere di ritrovarti!
> Ho cercato di rispondere a Quzzy rifacendomi ad una regola generale ... nessun rogo!
> A proposito, "à poche" dovrebbe significare "a tasca" ... "il sacco a tasca" (da qui, credo, l'italiano "tasca da pasticciere"


Ciao, Anja.
Non so chi ha tradotto per primo dal francese. Se la a di "à poche"  è una *à*, io tradurrei "*da* tasca", ma non so più cosa significa. (Aiuto, Francofoni!). Però anche *sacca*, femminile, esiste. E non soffro al pensiero che qualcuno  traduca "sac à poche" come "sacca à poche, sacca da pasticceria"


----------



## giginho

Ciao Frizzo!

Ma sacca à poche mi sembra veramente troppo ibrido italo-francese.....sarà che per posizione geografica non sono molto amico dei francesi ma io non lo gradisco.

P.S. Ciao Anna!!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Be', scusa Aef, "à" traduce sia la preposizione "a", sia la preposizione "da"  ... non trovi che "sacco _da _tasca" suggerisca l'idea di un  sacco che si può mettere in tasca?  

Manteniamoci seri: il "sac à poche" letteralmente _il_ "sacco a (forma di) tasca" per i cugini francesi è lo strumento usato dal pasticciere (non chiedermi il motivo per cui non si faccia riferimento alcuno al "pasticciere") e la "tasca da pasticciere" è lo stesso strumento usato dai pasticcieri italiani che, chiaramente, possono decidere di chiamarlo con il termine francese (maschile)


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ... per gli amici non madrelingua!!...


Eccomi, ciao . 

Anche se non madrelingua, voto per Anna, Giorgio e Gigi:  "*la* sac à poche (o di qualsiasi cosa)" mi suona del tutto innaturale. Ma riuscirei ad immaginare "*la* poche à sac" (una tasca "smontabile" che si può mettere nel sacco).


----------



## aefrizzo

Eilà, ragazzi. Reclamo anch'io il voto, perchè anch'io dico "*il* sac à poche" sapendo che _sac_ è maschile.
Ma qualcuno che non ha studiato il francese (la maggioranza,oggi) nel sentirmelo pronunciare a velocità normale è autorizzato a credere che sia "sacca à poche" ( chiedo scusa ai giacobini piemontesi e slovacchi )e a usare il femminile. La colpa quindi è soltanto mia. Se non il rogo, rischio la ghigliottina. Paziente, oggi, il mod.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma come, Aef! Nella secondaria di primo grado (le "vecchie" medie per intenderci ) il francese si studia, eccome! 

P.S.: Non rischi nulla!!!


----------



## francisgranada

Supponiamo che uno non conosca il francese (né le lingue regionali di Nord Italia, come quella Gigignese, per esempio) in assoluto. Allora, in tale caso per un italiano sarebbe naturale dire "*la* sac à poche"? Perché appunto _la_ e non _il_?

P.S. Precisazione: se non ha studiato il francese, allora perché dovrebbe pensare che si tratti di sacca e non di sacco?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Perché è impossibile non sapere o non capire che "sac à poche" è un termine francese e ... i dizionari dicono che "sac" è maschile!


----------



## aefrizzo

francisgranada said:


> Supponiamo che uno non conosca il francese (né le lingue regionali di Nord Italia, come quella Gigignese, per esempio) in assoluto. Allora, in tale caso per un italiano sarebbe naturale dire *la* "sac à poche"? Perché?


None. Se lo scrivi *è *sbagliato. Se lo pronunci a normale velocità, _ la saka'posh_ (scusa la translitterazione inglese, ma non ho pratica di quella inter), chi ti ascolta pensa alla _sacca_ e lascia correre (io solo ormai?) oppure, vedi questo thread, ti corregge. Per i non nativi, niente pene corporali.
Scusa, *Anja*,la sovrapp.


----------



## fanscy

Io ho solamente suggerito come gli italiani utilizzano il termine. E non ho mai detto che LA è corretto e IL è sbagliato. Mamma mia!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma certo, Fanscy  ... nessun problema! 
Solo una precisazione: Quzzy chiedeva qual è l'articolo corretto ... non quale articolo usano gli italiani.


----------



## fanscy

Beh, parlavate di rogo. Scherzando immagino, ma non l'ho trovato affatto divertente. 
Comunque, visto che non è una chat, ma un forum dove IMPARARE, vi saluto. 
Buona giornata


----------



## matoupaschat

Avrei una spiegazione possibile per questo strano termine: vi invito QUI.

Ciao *Anja*, bizz, tanti, come sempre .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou caro!  
Ho visto solo ora il tuo commento e grazie per il link! 
Anche in francese, quindi, è altrettanto conosciuta come "tasca/poche da/à pasticceria-pasticciere/pâtisserie   
Bizz, tantissimi


----------



## matoupaschat

Già, Anja!  
E solo ora io ho cercato e trovato l'espressione (che tra parentesi mi ha sbalordito perché totalmente inesistente in francese) "sac à poche" sullo Zingarelli, che la dà come originata dal francese [sì e ], maschile o femminile, ovviamente invariabile e risalente al 1887.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma tu guarda! Non finisco mai di imparare, Matou!  
In Italia si trova nei supermercati (come "sac a poche") e nei cataloghi di articoli per pasticcieri!  Incredibile!


----------



## fanscy

Cosa significa maschile o femminile? Che si può dire sia LA sac à poche che IL sac à poche?


----------



## matoupaschat

> Cosa significa maschile o femminile? Che si può dire sia *LA*** sac à poche che *IL*** sac à poche?


 Certo


----------



## fanscy

Grazie matoupaschat, sia per averci chiarito l'uso di questa parola che per aver chiuso questa discussione (alla fine vedete che nessuno doveva essere messo al rogo?). 
Buona giornata!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

fanscy said:


> Grazie matoupaschat, sia per averci chiarito l'uso di questa parola che per aver chiuso questa discussione



Concordo! 



> (alla fine vedete che nessuno doveva essere messo al rogo?). Buona giornata!!!



Proprio quel che dicevo nel mio post # 11 

Buona giornata anche a te!


----------

